# Ripped Fin and Snail???



## SHASHA (Dec 11, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I recently set up a new 10 Gal tank and have a very happy Crowntail Betta in it. Over the last few days I have noticed a huge increase in algae. Today the whole tank was covered in it. I cleaned off the plants as best I could and the sides of the tank. I also suctioned the gravel and did a 20% water change. After doing some research, it was suggested that I get 2 mystery snails to help with the problem. The tank is not near a window but I think I may have been leaving the light on too long each day.

I am completely new to keeping a betta. I placed the Snails in the tank about 2 hours ago and have just noticed that my betta's top fin is ripped. Is it at all possible that one of the snails did this??? 

The betta doesn't seem at all bothered by the snails. I am just worried as I don't know what could have caused the rip. There are no plastic plants in the tank and the tank is fairly heavily planted. 

So I guess my question is, for those of you with far more experience than myself...

1. Could the snail have attacked my Betta and if so should I remove them.

2. Is it common for a Betta's fin to rip and if so should I be worried.

I just want my fish to be happy and healthy.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

I don't see how a snail could have ripped your boy's fins. Betta will bite their own fins so a photo would help.

Put your light on a timer @ eight hours per day. That should help with the algae. Sometimes, however, new tanks with have an algae bloom. Normally I would recommend a Nerite Snail as they eat algae....but they don't eat all types of algae. You'd have to watch parameters closely with two Mystery and one Nerite in your tank.


----------



## seemsligit (Nov 24, 2016)

mystery snails really have no way of biting at a betta. their mouths are under them so they can scrape of algae and whatever else is growing on stuff. 

it could be possible the betta caught his fin on the snail's shell while investigating them, but without a photo it's hard to tell


----------

